# Grainfather recipe creator



## Gloveski (16/3/17)

The grainfather recipe creator is up and running first look looks easy enough to export recipes to the connect , cloud based system and a few recipes on there already brew.grainfather.com is the site


----------



## fungrel (16/3/17)

I don't really see any more features than what i use elsewhere, i actually see less features than what i use now. I understand this is just for importing directly to the Connect app, so i don't really expect this to replace my current brewing software. A few observations:

- Biggest issue i see right now is that upon importing a beerxml file there is no scalable utilization factor for hop additions. This means that importing my beerxml files will throw off the IBUs for beers. Only way to adjust IBU in whirlpool additions is to increase the time. 

- The style is incorrectly imported from the beerxml file

- You can't add water volumes

- No facilities for no-chill

- Can't edit boil length

- No quick-viewing of water requirements

- No categorization of recipes on landing page, maybe sort by beer style?


----------



## Gloveski (16/3/17)

yeah its no beersmith thats for sure , may help out with a few recipe ideas but having said that my next few years is booked solid with recipes I want to do lol


----------



## BKBrews (20/3/17)

It's absolutely atrocious. Why would you even launch a recipe creator that doesn't adjust IBU dependant on hop stand calculations? I did a test run and got 7 IBU for a 30min hopstand and then 0 IBU for the 0min additions. Riiiiight. I'll stick to beersmith


----------

